# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  17.05.13 Артур Беркут в клубе "КАРДАН"

## ЛевиЛеви

Один из лучших вокалистов русского рока снова в Одессе! 
Артур Беркут вновь посетит наш город, чтобы дать незабываемый акустический концерт, исполнив лучшие песни из собственного репертуара, а также песни групп "Ария" и "Автограф".
Вас ждут незабываемые эмоции в обстановке домашнего концерта.
После выступления вас ожидает автограф сессия.
Стоимость билетов: предварительная продажа - 100грн.
В день концерта: 130грн.
Заказ билетов по тел.: 787-99-36;
                                 093 225 26 40

----------


## ЛевиЛеви

Концерт в клубе Кардан. Только лучшие хиты и уютная обстановка.

----------


## ЛевиЛеви

Заказ билетов по телефону 787 99 36, 093 225 26 40. Столики - звонить в клуб 706 40 33 за несколько дней до начала мероприятия. Автограф сессия будет. Сцена расположена очень близко к столикам, подойти можно, но артиста не отвлекать от выступления, т.е. не просить сфотографироваться во время выступлений. после- пожалуйста.
http://vk.com/event51195646  здесь есть подробная информация

----------


## Show must go on

Спасибочки, я уже почти в Вас влюбился =)))

----------


## farfush

Есть два (2) билета на концерт Артура Беркута. Связь в ЛС или 093-706-86-28. Сергей

----------


## ЛевиЛеви

Концерт "Артура Беркута" ОТМЕНЯЕТСЯ! В связи с плохой предпродажей в Одессе.
Возврат денег за билеты которые приобретались в клуб Кардан, поступившие в продажу с 1 апреля можно осуществить в тех же точках продажи где покупались. Те билеты которые приобретались в марте месяце для клуба "НОТА БЕНЕ" обращаться по телефону : 0636779874 Артем.

----------

